# Synchro Ipod avec Itunes Match



## MuffDiver (16 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'activer ITunes Match et j'ai tout mis dans le nuage (supprimé les copies locales). J'ai initialisé mon IPod et j'ai demandé une synchro: rien n'est synchronisé.

J'ai repris un album en local et celui-ci est bien synchronisé.

Pouvez-vous me confirmer qu'avec Match Itunes ne synchronise que la musique "locale" ? Ou existe-t'il une option pour forcer le téléchargement depuis le nuage ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide,

Loïc


----------

